# Snow plow contractor arrested



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone seen this story yet?

http://www.localsyr.com/story/d/sto...ter-multiple-com/41023/HpAU2pCgmES5Yo60A9Bf3g


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Hadn't seen it yet, but watertown daily is the farthest reaching news site I typically frequent...

Sounds like he hit a lot of people, from Syr to Albany, damn.


----------



## cdmckane (Oct 14, 2014)

I actually lost a couple of customers to him this fall because he was charging a ridiculous low amount for the season. Like $200. I actually have all of my former customers back and have picked up a few new ones that he screwed over.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

I remember seeing his ads on Craigslist selling seasonal contracts for $150


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Should read con man arrested to not have him affiliated with the rest of us.


----------



## Snoviper (Jul 10, 2003)

LapeerLandscape;1902112 said:


> Should read con man arrested to not have him affiliated with the rest of us.


Would have been better if they used that for the title. Syracuse.com, called him a scam artist and not a Snow Plow contractor which was a better description.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sirrissa Eusepi paid $150 to Z's Snow Removal Services back in September. After our first big snow last Wednesday, she expected to get the services listed in her contract which included clearing the driveway, salting the area around her home and snow removal two to four times a day.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

grandview;1902233 said:


> Sirrissa Eusepi paid $150 to Z's Snow Removal Services back in September. After our first big snow last Wednesday, she expected to get the services listed in her contract which included clearing the driveway, salting the area around her home and snow removal two to four times a day.


Yes I read that and wondered how the customer could have thought that was possible - and 2-4 times per day at that lol.

Certainly not the customers fault he was a scam artist, but come on! Further down the page where it talks about not picking the lowest quote.... Good advice, but do people listen?


----------



## Jeep_thing (Mar 3, 2014)

When I saw the title I thought you were posting our local scammer-

http://13wham.com//news/features/to...truction-owner-facing-new-charges-18514.shtml


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

face it the only thing that this guy did wrong was he failed to provide national service 24/7. Had he did that he would be in Miami giving Cuban immigrants snow shovels


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

grandview;1902233 said:


> Sirrissa Eusepi paid $150 to Z's Snow Removal Services back in September. After our first big snow last Wednesday, she expected to get the services listed in her contract which included clearing the driveway, salting the area around her home and snow removal two to four times a day.


lol, i don't feel bad for the folks then... how would it even be possible for even joe blow to do it?


----------



## hatchmastr (Oct 28, 2011)

wow is that the normal price for seasonal snow removal by u ? I would assume u guys get a avg winter of more then 10 events if so how can the customers believe a business can afford to clean and salt houses for 15 bux, poor customers but im sure the writing was on the wall


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

we have a guy like that around here. He is a real smooth talker and have trucks with really fancy sticker wraps. has been low balling for 3 years or so... He has been arrested on some sort of sex crime as he is a registered sex offender and has tons of judgements out against him... I figure he only has a year or so left. I sure that most of the quality guys around here will help him pack his bags.


----------

